# Honda HS928, HS1332 Product Update



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda has issued a *Product Update* for certain *HS928* and *HS1332 *2-stage snowblowers. Some units may have improperly tightened fasteners. Over time, vibration and use may cause a fastener to loosen and fall out, resulting in operation failure or equipment damage. Here are the locations of the affected fasteners:









​Only units with serial numbers in the affected range need to have specific fasteners inspected. Honda has sent a letter to registered owners requesting they have their snowblower inspected, and has started updating units in dealer inventory and Honda warehouses.

*Affected Units:*
• HS928TAS (track type) frame serial numbers SAVJ-5009855 through SAVJ-5010013
• HS928WAS (wheel type) frame serial numbers SAVJ-5010014 through SAVJ-5010127
• HS1332TAS (track type) frame serial numbers SAWJ-5004433 through SAWJ-5004637

Proper inspection and tightening requires a special tool (torque wrench) and precise torque specifications. Any Honda Power Equipment dealer can do this procedure, or you can DIY. Attached is a single-page .PDF with specific locations and torque values to use. In most cases, units in the affected range are within the 36-month warranty period when repairs done by a dealer are usually paid for by Honda. Tell your dealer to reference _Snowblower Service Bulletin #24_ / February 2013.

To find a dealer in your area, use this link:

Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer

Or, you may contact Honda Customer Relations direct at (888) 888-3139.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, the .PDF is too big to host here, so here's an image instead:


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

Robert, Thanks for the "Heads up"


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

As a wiseman once said ROBERT...."*Ach du lieber"!*


----------

